# Wahoo!The easter bunnys a dead bunny



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 28, 2012)

Every year they have the easter bunny hunt down central otago way. Rabbits are a huge pest here. 23,000 were collect last year and on its 21st year Im on a team thanks to a good mate! (usually there are about 39 teams a year)
Its going to be a 24 hr rimfire and shotgun shootfest. Any other animals the farmers dont want are fair game to. (goats, turkeys, cats etc)

I see alot of 12g trigger time on the horizon!

VERY excited

Record broken in Easter bunny hunt | Otago Daily Times Online News : Otago, South Island, New Zealand & International News


----------



## Buckshot00 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ya'll got a rabbit problem? lol.


----------



## treeoperations (Mar 2, 2012)

im jelous of ya mate, i did the bunny shoot in easter 2006 and had a blast dealing to 100 odd rabbits myself, just wish i could go back down and have another go but got to much work on.

shoot a few for me mate


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 3, 2012)

LOL!!!

Sounds like a proper good time.

Forgive me, but I'm trying to remember the point of introduction of the Rabbits that are the problem due to no natural predation.
Was it the Pommies or the Chineese that brought 'em in? 

Either way, have fun, and take spare ammo for your spare ammo! LOL!!
It's a pity y'all can't have USAS 12's and the like...just for self defense against Rabid Bunnies.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 5, 2012)

Im going to go through enough rounds with a benelli nova, I dont think I could keep the 12 fed. 

Rabbits were introduced for sport, fur and food (nz had no mammals apart from a few bats, just birds) so if its got fur (deer, goat, wallaby, pig, possum, rabbit etc), it open season year round.

Should be great. wouldnt mind a m4 in 22lr though!


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 5, 2012)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Im going to go through enough rounds with a benelli nova, I dont think I could keep the 12 fed.
> 
> Rabbits were introduced for sport, fur and food (nz had no mammals apart from a few bats, just birds) so if its got fur (deer, goat, wallaby, pig, possum, rabbit etc), it open season year round.
> 
> Should be great. wouldnt mind a m4 in 22lr though!



LOL!!

Ruger 10/22 works better than any of the M4 .22 clones.
There are even mounts for dual 10/22's that are fired off a hand crank like a Gattling. 
Add a small 12v motor and a belt drive, as well as a couple kids to keep mags topped off and you might be able to keep up from the sounds of it.

I gotta get down to NZ one of these days for a varmint hunt. Y'all have too much fun!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 6, 2012)

Bounty blastin bunnys, bloody beauty bro.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 7, 2012)

Jesus Derwoodi, you going rupert murdoch on us>

Dinger, it could be done. Would take a little organising but pick a year and we should be able to make it happen. There are limited places each year so some homework would be required. If you like airshows there is the warbirds over wanaka not that far away afterwards to.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 7, 2012)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Jesus Derwoodi, you going rupert murdoch on us>
> 
> Dinger, it could be done. Would take a little organising but pick a year and we should be able to make it happen. There are limited places each year so some homework would be required. If you like airshows there is the warbirds over wanaka not that far away afterwards to.



COOL!!!!

Might be a couple years. Already booked for Italy again next year, for the every 5 year vacation.

Just gonna have to live vicariously while you have all the fun for a while. LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

